# FR: moules marinière(s) - accord



## Rosamund123

Bonjour tout le monde!

I don't speak French at all I'm afraid, but I'm editing a Moules marinières recipe and I'd like to know whether it should be Moules marinières or Moules marinière [i.e.  à la façon marinière]. 

I do speak Italian and this issue seems to cause quite a lot of confusion, for example with Spaghetti bolognese. 

I saw another thread on the forum that references Moules marinières, but I just wanted to check that this is correct.

Merci!


----------



## k@t

Bonjour, 

Logiquement, ce devrait être *marinière* sans *s* :


> Moules *(à la) marinière*,
> mode d'apprêt des moules cuites dans leur jus de cuisson additionné de vin blanc et aromatisé aux fines herbes.
> Larousse



Mais, manifestement, de nombreuses personnes considèrent *marinière* comme un adjectif et l’accordent avec *moule*.

(It should be *marinière* without *s*, but obviously a lot of people consider *marinière* as an adjective and make the agreement with *moule*.)


----------



## Rosamund123

Bonjour K@t,

Thanks for your response! This makes sense to me – I did think it should be Moules à la marinière logically but seeing as everyone else is treating the marinière like an adjective, I guess it's OK to do that too. 

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## olivier68

I agree with the analysis by k@t.

Ce sont des "moules à la [mode/façon] marinière"... mais par abus de langage, on dit et écrit : "moules marinières".

Vous pourrez trouver d'autres exemples, en particulier dans les noms de recettes de cuisine, par exemple :
"la poélée chasseur" = "poélée [de légumes, souvent champignons] [réalisée à la mode des] chasseurs"


----------



## Rosamund123

Bonjour Olivier, and thanks for your response. I may not be able to craft a reply but I think I understood everything! Merci


----------



## Nicomon

Actually,  considering that _ à la_ _marinière _is the elliptic form of_ à la mode marinière, _then_ marinière _can be considered as an adjective.
But still, we shouldn't make the agreement.

As a noun, _marinière_ is also the feminine of _marinier_ (_bargeman/mariner_) or *this*. 

This is copied from a *grammar website* (#5  at the bottom),  but I don't know how reliable it is:





> Dans les constructions du type _à la française_, _à la finlandaise_, notamment les expressions souvent utilisées en cuisine _à la bordelaise_ ou _bordelaise (entrecôtes bordelaise)_, _à la milanaise_ ou _milanaise_ (_bœuf milanaise_) etc., l’adjectif n’est pas à comprendre comme un nom, mais bien comme un véritable adjectif.
> Il s’agit d’une construction elliptique, où le nom _mode_ (ou _manière_) est simplement sous-entendu :
> 
> à la bordelaise = « à la mode bordelaise » / à la milanaise = « à la mode milanaise »
> *C’est pour cette raison que l’adjectif ne s’accorde pas avec le nom*.


 It would sound very awkward to make the agreement in the masculine with masculine nouns and say for instance :
_- boeuf milanais / vol-au-vent marinier / spaghettis bolognais. _

This is from *Grevisse* :





> *Au pluriel:* entrecôtes *minute*, entrecôtes *bordelaise*, moules *marinière*, spaghettis *bolognaise*.  Dans les noms de préparations culinaires qui résultent de l'omission d'une préposition, le second élément *ne varie pas au pluriel*.


----------



## k@t

Rosamund123 said:


> I guess it's OK to do that too.


Yes, it's OK ! 



Nicomon said:


> Actually, considering that _ à la_ _marinière _is the elliptic form of_ à la mode marinière, _then_ marinière _can be considered as an adjective.


En principe, c’est la sauce qui s’appelle *marinière*, et *marinière est donc substantif*.
Et on dit des *moules à la marinière*, comme on dirait *des moules à la crème / à la béchamel / à la tomate / à la bière*, etc.
Si c'était un adjectif, ce serait quoi des _moules comme à la mer_ ? _Des moules façon mer_ ? _Des moules de marins_ ? _Des moules relatives à la mer _?


Nicomon said:


> But still, we shouldn't make the agreement.


Ben oui ; admettons que *marinière* est un adjectif qui vient qualifier _sauce / mode / façon_, il est évident que logiquement l’adjectif s’accordera avec l’élément ellipsé, soit au féminin singulier.
Cependant, de fait, une part importante des locuteurs ressent *marinière* comme un adjectif qui vient qualifier *moules* et non l’élément ellipsé, ce qui justifie effectivement l’accord au pluriel.


----------



## Nicomon

J'aurais dû préciser : But still, we shouldn't make the agreement *in the plural*.

J'ai peut-être mal compris la citation de Grevisse (fin du post 6).  Je le voyais comme un adjectif invariable. 
Comme dans _à la mode + adjectif. _
D'où mes exemples fictifs (mots masculins) de _spaghettis bolognais/bœuf milanais/vol-au-vent marinier._

Je dis _sauce marinière.  _
Pour moi _une marinière_, substantif, est un tricot marin / un chandail (pull) breton.
Ou bien (usage vieilli) une nage/brasse sur le côté. Je me souviens que ma mère - qui ne nage plus - disait ça, plus jeune.

Cela dit (je ne raffole pas du Wiktionnaire)  le *TLFI/CNRTL* confirme que c'est aussi un substantif : 





> _ART CULIN._ Sauce claire à l'oignon et au vin blanc. − *À la marinière, loc. adj. et,* *p. ell., marinière, adj.*
> Préparé avec cet accompagnement. _Moules (...) à la marinière. _[...]_
> Les veinards qui consommaient une choucroute, un sandwich, une assiettée de *moules marinières*, une soupe à l'oignon. (Cendrars,Bourlinguer, 1948, p. 67)._


  Je ne sais pas pourquoi je passe autant de temps sur ce fil... je n'aime même pas ça, moi, les moules.


----------



## Maître Capello

k@t said:


> Cependant, de fait, une part importante des locuteurs ressent *marinière* comme un adjectif qui vient qualifier *moules* et non l’élément ellipsé, ce qui justifie effectivement l’accord au pluriel.


Je ne suis pas de cet avis. Ce n'est pas parce qu'un grand nombre de locuteurs ressentent ce terme comme un adjectif qualifiant _moules_ que ce devrait justifier quoi que ce soit. La majorité n'a pas toujours raison. Cette position est d'ailleurs syntaxiquement indéfendable puisque ce ne sont pas les moules qui sont marinières, mais la sauce… De fait, des _moules marinière*s*_ sont des moules qui viennent de la mer… Jolie tautologie ! 

Dans le même ordre d'idées, il faut se garder de confondre des _entrecôtes bordelais*e*_ avec des _entrecôtes bordelaise*s*_. Les premières sont préparées à la façon bordelaise, mais la viande peut très bien venir d'ailleurs ; les secondes viennent nécessairement de la région de Bordeaux.


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> Dans le même ordre d'idées, il faut se garder de confondre des _entrecôtes bordelais*e*_ avec des _entrecôtes bordelaise*s*_. Les premières sont préparées à la façon bordelaise, mais la viande peut très bien venir d'ailleurs ; les secondes viennent nécessairement de la région de Bordeaux.


 Excellent exemple à mon avis.  Merci, MC.


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> Je ne suis pas de cet avis. Ce n'est pas parce qu'un grand nombre de locuteurs ressentent ce terme comme un adjectif qualifiant _moules_ que ce devrait justifier quoi que ce soit. La majorité n'a pas toujours raison. Cette position est d'ailleurs syntaxiquement indéfendable puisque ce ne sont pas les moules qui sont marinières, mais la sauce…


Si vous me relisez vous verrez que nous sommes d'accord pour ce qui est de l'analyse (je le dis par deux fois tout de même - autrement dit dans les deux posts que j'ai écrits à ce sujet !!!  posts 2 et 7).
Pour ce qui est de l'usage, en l'occurrence il va majoritairement à l'encontre de la logique. On sait bien que dans ces cas-là, c'est la plupart du temps l'usage qui gagne, surtout quand l'erreur est si facilement explicable / justifiable (du point de vue de ceux qui font l'accord - ce point de vue n'est pas forcément le mien).


----------



## Maître Capello

L'erreur est certes *explicable*, mais elle n'est à mon sens pas *justifiable*, à l'instar de bien des fautes de français. On peut la comparer au trop fréquent subjonctif après _après que_, qui est d'un usage courant, mais qui n'en demeure pas moins une faute de grammaire.


----------



## Nicomon

Écrire (parce qu'au son, c'est pareil) _moules marinière*s*_, c'est comme dire des _moules de la mer_.
Ce sens de l'adjectif : 





> _Adj._ Qui a rapport à la mer; de marin(s).


 Pas des moules à la sauce/mode marinière.

Chose certaine, il est tout à fait correct d'écrire :  _des moules marinière,_ sans la marque du pluriel. Et moi, je préfère._ _


----------



## k@t

Justifiable = que l’on peut justifier ; justifier = donner des raisons valables, ici l’application des bonnes règles d’accord d’un adjectif avec le substantif qu’il qualifie, pour qui comprendrait *marinière* comme un adjectif qui viendrait qualifier les *moules*, bien que comme je l’ai dit précédemment, étant donné le sens de cet adjectif, je ne vois pas bien ce que cela signifierait :


k@t said:


> des _moules comme à la mer_ ? _Des moules façon mer_ ? _Des moules de marins_ ? _Des moules relatives à la mer _?


C’est pourtant de cette façon que l’on trouve « illogiquement », mais justifiablement *films cultes* plus fréquent que *films culte*.
C’est aussi contre toute « logique » que la réforme de l’orthographe a entériné des « fautes » de grammaire et accepte à présent par exemple des *chasse-neiges*, des *coupe-vents*, là où l’orthographe traditionnelle acceptait « logiquement » uniquement l’invariabilité.

(Ah, au fait, personnellement, j'écris des _*moules marinière*_ !!! Mais a priori ce n'était pas la question de Rosamund.)


----------

